

Ask HN: What's the best way to learn how to use AWS? - michaelrbock

Where should I start? Thanks.
======
bharathwaaj
The best way to start is to sign up for an account and start using it. AWS
comes with different services based on requirements. Start an EC2 instance and
access it from command line and deploy a web server from there. You don't need
anything else to learn in that. Start building your app locally and deploy it
there. You'll start learning in that process. If you are stuck use google or
search stackoverflow.com. Or question in their support forums. They'll respond
with a good solution.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Take Amazon's free online 'Intro' course:

<https://aws.amazon.com/aws-training/aws-online-training/>

